# New Q7 owner



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*New Q7 owner (Wheel Vibration)*

Yesterday I picked up a new 08 Audi Q7 3.6 S-line. Black on Black. Beautiful!








It's a good time to buy, the dealers are dealing right now......$10k off MSRP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by BigE R32 at 8:08 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats, you will love every second of it!


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_Congrats, you will love every second of it!

Thank you! 
We're missing the Q right now since it has been at the dealer for the last week. No mechanicial problems just a very poor detail job when the car was delivered that actually damaged some of the aluminum window trim







. It will be replaced, no questions asked. Whoever they let loose on our Q was a little rough and careless, because during the detail, a deep scratch was made in the front fender that needed to be repainted.







Also, this detailer (?) forgot to buff the water spots out of the roof







. Because it was an 08 Q, we figured it must have sat on the lot for a few months before we adopted it, so it had a few water spots. 
One other interesting issue probably related to the sitting on the lot, during the summer, was a slight wheel vibration at 70mph. The dealer re-balanced all four wheels and did a four wheel alignment, with no luck. They feel that the problem may be the tires, possible flat spot, so they ordered four new tires.
I'm scheduled to pickup the Q on Saturday (11/8), hopefully everything is fixed. The dealer is doing their best to keep us happy. We've had a new 09 A4 as a loaner, which is nice, but we miss the Q.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

That vibration could be something else. Check audiworld.com for more info. Many have had driveshafts/control arms replaced to solve the issue.


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_That vibration could be something else. Check audiworld.com for more info. Many have had driveshafts/control arms replaced to solve the issue.

Thanks for the tip! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did some research and found the information regarding the control arms and their possible link to the vibration on audiworld.com. I've forwarded the information to my Audi dealership for their review. I never did pick the Q up on Saturday, apparently the new set of tires they ordered did not solve the problem.
We miss the Q....only had it for a week before it went back to the dealer for a fix. the A4 loaner is nice, but it's not what a family of four (with pre-teens) needs. 
I'll give an update in the next day or so.


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (BigE R32)*

We finally got our Q back from the dealer (2 weeks







). They replaced all four tires with a brand new set. The wheel vibration is now gone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Our service advisor said he knew about the control arm fix and would have pursued it if the tires didn't work. They also replaced the aluminum window trim that was damaged by their detailer. They did a great job repainting the front fender, which was also scratched by their detailer. I think he needs to find a new line of work.








Now everything looks great!
I took it out for a drive last night....what a great vehicle! I'm looking forward to a long drive with the family








.


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Q7 owner (BigE R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE R32* »_
Yesterday I picked up a new 08 Audi Q7 3.6 S-line. Black on Black. Beautiful!








It's a good time to buy, the dealers are dealing right now......$10k off MSRP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by BigE R32 at 8:08 AM 11-10-2008_

If you don't mind me asking how much was it OTD?


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: New Q7 owner (imajeanius)*

If I remember correctly, it was around $46K. Before tax and license...extended warranty, tint, etc. 












_Modified by BigE R32 at 8:34 AM 1-11-2009_


----------

